

Ask HN: What physically happens when a Bitcoin is stolen? - cl8ton

I understand the block chain and mining, but what is it the thief takes when we read about bitcoin theft? Is it the private key?
======
a3voices
Usually the thief gains access to an online wallet, and then sends the coins
to one of his addresses. No private keys are usually involved.

------
QuantumGood
You might want to repost as Ask HN: etc

